# Hymer 544 1991 Habitation Door Handle replacement needed



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all - 

I managed to get locked out of our Hymer at the weekend due to a faulty door handle which would not operate the catch - It was 4am in the morning and I actually pulled it off the door!
Now it is broken, I need to find a replacement - 

Does anyone have a spare hanging around, or a contact of a breaker or supplier for a new /second hand one?

attached is a photo of the handle


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

You will get one from Hymer UK parts dept. 01772 688277.

Or you could try Peter Hambilton at Preston 01772 315078. I believe CAK Tanks at Kenilworth Warks sell them as well. When I had to replace one on our van it was around £110 but that was for the complete handle and lock inside and out. It was literally a 15 minute job to do. You will be able to use the key barrel from the old one in the new one. The pull handle seems to be the weakest part of the whole setup, and as far as I know you can't buy the handle seperately.


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for the reply - I could really do without paying £110 for the handle and lock if possible - sounds eyewateringly expensive - hence why I came on here as I think they are quite a common handle which a breaker or forum member may have around or have knowledge of a supplier who can sell the handle without the lock)

That said, I will give Hymer / Peter Hambleton a try


----------

